# Buying Worldmark?



## 4vacations (Feb 17, 2010)

Hi Denise, If I were to buy Worldmark with points.
At the height of the season, how many points would I need for these 2 ts?
If you could give me a range? Thanks


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 17, 2010)

4vacations - I moved your question to the Worldmark forum.  You will want to do some reading there, as well.


----------



## cotraveller (Feb 17, 2010)

4vacations said:


> Hi Denise, If I were to buy Worldmark with points.
> At the height of the season, how many points would I need for these 2 ts?
> If you could give me a range? Thanks



A typical WorldMark 2 bedroom unit in Red season requires 10,000 WorldMark credits for a week.  Some resorts including those in Hawaii, Orlando, 2 of the Las Vegas resorts and others and most of the newer resorts are higher

The resorts names you were asking about got lost in the transfer, but here are a couple of links that should answer your question.

You can find the credit values for all of the WorldMark resorts at the WorldMark web site, in the resort gallery section.  http://www.worldmarktheclub.com/resorts/

The credit value booklet is also on the WorldMark web site    at this link.

You don't have to be logged in to access either of those sites.


----------



## 4vacations (Feb 17, 2010)

Thanks Fred,
I looked at both sites very useful  to go to.For a RCI property what type of points would be customary again in red season. The two properties were Oxnard-Channel Island and SF Grand Hyatt? Do I pay maintence twice? once the annual and then the other for the property?


----------



## DeniseM (Feb 17, 2010)

The SF Grand Hyatt is a hotel - you can't buy a TS there, but you can exchange in using another RCI affiliated TS.


----------



## rhonda (Feb 18, 2010)

4vacations said:


> Thanks Fred,
> For a RCI property what type of points would be customary again in red season.


You'll find a helpful grid of "points required for exchanges" in Worldmark's Basic Owners Education Handbook.  Once you've launched the manual, click on the table of contents link titled, "RCI(R) Exchange Partnership."  For exchanges in red season, read across the first row of the grid showing 8000 WM credits for a studio, 9000 WM credits for a 1BR, etc.

Continuing reading that topic for information on exchange fees and process.


----------

